# Made the plunge!



## Jimbob (Oct 7, 2009)

Just in process of trading in my mini cooper s for a same reg 3.2 v6 quattro. Not had chance to drive it yet, its currently in scotland, should be here on Monday. Will have to wait a full week to get out and give it a good blast. Hope it puts a smile on like the mini does when the supercharger kicked in


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum going to be a long week mate.

DAZ


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Welcome. If its a V6er DSG then read the manual please...DSG how to is worth reading up on first......


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk that will put a smile on your face


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Jimbob (Oct 7, 2009)

Read a few times about DSG, not sure I would get benefit of it from the off. It is the DSG version, will have to take some tutorials I think.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

It wont be long before you post that you are smiling and telling us about it.. [smiley=gossip.gif] 
steve


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Welcome to the *V6* club!!

Good choice 8) :evil: 

Saj


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Jimbob (Oct 7, 2009)

Ok, so picking the car up tomorrow afternoon. 20k miles on 04 plate. Only thing bothering me now is where to get a warranty from. Any ideas? As its the DSG version, Im obviously worried about picking up a nice shiny bill fom Audi down the line. Its had full audi service so far, but I think this expires at 3 years or 60k.

Anyone recommend a warranty company then? Tried to search the forums, but keep getting an sql error.

Jamie


----------



## Jimbob (Oct 7, 2009)

Got it this afternoon, spent the next 4 hours driving around to work, home, mates houses. Wow!

WOW!!!

Love the noise it makes when it drops into Sport and goes for it. Can see it being a very expensive hobby now.

Little photo below.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Jimbob said:


> Got it this afternoon, spent the next 4 hours driving around to work, home, mates houses. Wow!
> 
> WOW!!!
> 
> ...


Congrats yet it can get very expensive let the mods beggin


----------



## Jimbob (Oct 7, 2009)

Think some metal paddles will be first, the plastic ones just seem a bit naff.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Welcome and dip your bread in lad

steve


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

wecome and welldone ..best colour.. :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------

